# Terrova fish finder



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought a Terrova 101 lb with the i-pilot goodies and it has the built in transducer SO the book says it will only hook up to some fish finders with a special cable.I have looked threw the book and went to the Minn Kota web sight and I can't find a list of fish finders that will hook up to it.I'm I looking in the wrong place or what???


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

http://www.minnkotamotors.com/advantage/freshwater.aspx?sectionID=4


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------

